
Ask HN: Do you start an LLC when launching a side-project? - swsieber
If you do, do you use a LLC creation website, or do you do the paperwork yourself and list yourself as the registered agent. If not, what do you do instead to shield yourself from liability?
======
was_boring
Note that it requires more then just creating an LLC if you're really trying
to do it for protection. The LLC really needs to have its own finances,
equipment, etc, or a lawyer can "pierce" it in court.

------
nathaner
If it's generating cash-flow of any sort - yes. But I don't do that
beforehand. Too many unfinished projects. I have once and I feel like I just
wasted money. Won't do it again unless I'll have reasons to believe I might
get in legal trouble. For most side-projects that seems pretty unlikely.

------
mbadros
I have used Harvard Business Services (www.delawareinc.com) in connection with
forming and maintaining several Delaware LLCs. They seem to provide good
service and convenience. Remember, in addition to formation, you will need to
maintain an in-state registered agent, pay franchise taxes, occasionally
perhaps pull down a certificate of good standing, etc. I don't know that the
do-it-yourself route is the best. On the other hand, when I practiced
corporate law in a previous life, we used a higher-end corporation service
company that was substantially more expensive. So I felt I took a reasonable
cost solution that was easy to manage for a side project. Note: Nothing here
is legal advice; I am not a representative of or compensated by Harvard
Business Services. Just my opinion ... YMMV

~~~
mrfusion
Wouldn’t it be worth forming the LLC in a state that doesn’t have ongoing fees
and forms?

------
takinola
I have a single LLC that owns all my side projects. I used an agent to
register the company a while back but I don't know there is much more value
than doing it over a website

